# Can you connect 2 routers?



## dune798 (Nov 11, 2004)

I was wondering if there was a way to connect two routers for like a lan party i am going to have more than 24 people there, and the lagest switch that i can find is only 24 ports so i was wondering if there was a way to connect 2 switches and have them work in sink so that there are more ports and so that everyone can play on the same game at the same time. All your help is greatly thanked.


----------



## dune798 (Nov 11, 2004)

Why wont anybody answer my question?


----------



## cunningham (Nov 11, 2004)

you can connect the two switches but u might need a cross over cable

-cunn


----------



## dune798 (Nov 12, 2004)

whats a cross-overcable?


----------



## dune798 (Nov 12, 2004)

If I bought 2 of these and a crossover cable would I be able to link the two together?


----------



## dune798 (Nov 12, 2004)

http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=17-130-109&depa=5


----------



## geek_in_love (Nov 14, 2004)

you should be able to connect 2 routers together. just change the internal ip address to something different on one of them if they are the same ip.. i.e. 192.168.0.1 to like 192.168.0.57.. let me know if need any more help..


----------



## geek_in_love (Nov 14, 2004)

Just leave one router that is going to be hooked to the other router in dynamic.


----------



## Super_Nova (Nov 23, 2004)

Most modern routers or switches have an uplink port. If they do you can use a regular cable to connect the uplink port, not the WAN port, to a standard port on another router/switch and they will function together. If it does not have an uplink port then you can do the same with a crossover cable by connecting the regular ports together. With this method you can chain together several switches or routers. You only need to use one router to connect to the internet though, the other one will only need to serve as a switch. Mater of a fact it would probably be best if you used one router, and one switch/hub to do what you're talking about.


----------



## SlothX311 (Nov 23, 2004)

theres an uplink port for connecting hub to hub, on the hub.  The routers are linkable through any port, a router is mainly used to re-route an internet connection, so you should have no problem linking them together.


----------



## Praetor (Nov 23, 2004)

You can also just plug the second router as-if-it-was-a-computer into the first router; disabling the 2nd router's DHCP/NAT will allow you to have one big logical-router


----------

